# Meds for mts?



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Awhile back I had a 10 gallon tank, but it was eventuallly converted to an amphibian tank.... Soon after, we picked up a 50 gallon, acquired 4 axolotl's and upgraded to a 93 gallon. Yes, I did just get a Chi over the weekend as an early birthday present.... but I fear that mts has already set in. I have a 25 gallon truvu that's in use 1 out of 4 months for axolotl eggs/larvae. I either needs meds to stop myself from stocking the tank or ideas as to what to do with it.... any help or ideas?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Convert MTS to BTS.
Get a big 180G/210G and you will have no room for MTS


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Convert MTS to BTS.
> Get a big 180G/210G and you will have no room for MTS


hahahahahahaha..good idea..lol


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

One day one of the big tanks will spontaneously explode. You will spend a week cleaning everything up. You will be cured.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

now, why is this a disorder needing a cure?

realistically, if you want to have offspring survive, you need at least 2 to three tanks per species or variety: the main tank where the creature lives; a spawning or hatch tank (depending on species and method) where the eggs can hatch unmolested; and a grow tank, since older siblings often eat younger siblings.

Tank 2 and 3 are merely extensions of the first tank, and don't count as mts

And if you feed live food -daphnia, black worms, convict fry - call the containers 'culture jars'. Again, no mts.

If you're clever, you can fill a bedroom and still technically only have one tank


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

MTS ...BTS...I have NO clue what your taking about !! I think it may be a mith . nothin like that here


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

ninez said:


> Convert MTS to BTS.
> Get a big 180G/210G and you will have no room for MTS


Lucky me, there's not enough room for anything bigger than probably a 50G what with all the snake cages.



NewGuy said:


> One day one of the big tanks will spontaneously explode. You will spend a week cleaning everything up. You will be cured.


I'm going to jinx my luck and say that it doesn't seem possible with the few tanks I've got since they're all acrylic and we made sure to run Methylene Chloride along the seams.



Ursus sapien said:


> now, why is this a disorder needing a cure?
> 
> realistically, if you want to have offspring survive, you need at least 2 to three tanks per species or variety: the main tank where the creature lives; a spawning or hatch tank (depending on species and method) where the eggs can hatch unmolested; and a grow tank, since older siblings often eat younger siblings.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the kind of "reasoning" I need to start following!!! So, then technically I only have my one axolotl tank, the others with the larvae are extensions, the blackworms, microworms, daphnia, bbs are culture jars.... 
since the Chi's only a 5G it doesn't really count as a second.... I should fill the 25G and start cycling it.... sheesh, alot of help you guys are


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember when I had MTS. I couldn't stop. So many things I wanted to keep. LOL

Now I don't have enough time. I'm down to one 1.5 gallon tank now


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> I remember when I had MTS. I couldn't stop. So many things I wanted to keep. LOL
> 
> Now I don't have enough time. I'm down to one 1.5 gallon tank now


I believe the moral of this story is ....ENJOY MTS.. while you have it 

Run with it because ther will come a time where there is no time for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

i can't stop either ... so many tanks i am even becoming confused what to keep in them :O)

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo349/hoolagal/Picture.jpg


----------

